# How old were your parents



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

when you were born?

I raised the issue because my parents were 50. I had 30-year-old brothers, lots of aunties and uncles the same age as parents, of course, and a niece older than me, and... 6 nieces born after me, so I was the youngest of brothers but the old man of the nieces.

This is what caused SA. Not fitting in with anyone. Family being nice is not the key to life. Being born wrong is the worst factor, especially when asked about siblings at work, and the serious menopausal birth medical factors in the blood.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Mom was 38, Dad was 29


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Mom 33
Dad 26

I'm the first born.

Should we put the average of their ages?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Almost 42 and almost 43.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Mom was 20 and my dad 21.


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

I think mom was 32 and dad was 37.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

They were both 31.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

33


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Mother 28, father 33.
They'd been together for 10 years and highly enjoyed being childless, then one little accident resulted in me. Hurrah.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Barely 21 for mom, barely 22 for dad. I was conceived on their first wedding anniversary.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I think my dad was 31 and my mom was 30


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Mom 35

Dad eeh not sure


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

wow!!! some people say it's cool to have young parents!..... woundering?!


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

My mom was 33 when she had me which makes her 60 today


----------



## G i r l (Jul 30, 2012)

My mum was 16 and my dad was 15 :/


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

40 and 46 respectively. They couldn't afford to have any before that anyway, but also my dad didn't want kids. It took a few years for him to get used to me.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Mom 25 and Dad 39 I think... not really sure


----------



## Interlude (Dec 11, 2013)

My mom was 22 and my dad was 20. I had to go through and do the math, even though I was just talking about this. Haha.


----------



## pastelsound (Dec 27, 2012)

Mom 30 dad 36. They were married 7 years before that but took long to have kids.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Mom was 32, Dad who knows?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I was born 9 day before my mother turned 44. And less than 3 months before my father turned 44. I never knew anyone with older parents.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Mom was 31 and father 29.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Mom was 22 dad i think 27 lol


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Mum was 27, Dad was 37


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Mom was 28, my dad was 32. I'm the only biological child of theirs though I have a half-brother from my mom's first marriage


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

My mom was 28 and my dad was 30.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Mom was a month shy of turning 31, and dad was 33


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

My mom was 35 and my dad was 44 :sus


----------



## AnonymousShmonomyous (Oct 15, 2013)

Mom and dad were 25


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Mom was 21 and dad 23. By the time mom was 26 she had 5 children--me being the first. She stopped at 8. I wish she would have stopped at me. My dad was not fit to raise one child much less eight.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

My father was 24 and my mother was 19.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Come On!*

we don't need individual experiences.

The counts are important. Key to life.

All best parents are 30 or a bit up or down. I knew it.
Amazing to see such a statistical glory to prove what it means. It's a SAS result. Maybe there are others per country, race, society...

I like reality. Wish I could have edited the poll to make it open forever and public - not idea how it was set.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Both 35.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

My mom was 34 and my dad was 30.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

My mom was 20 and dad 23.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

I think mom was 28, Dad 28+5


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I think my mom was 22 and my dad was 23.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

twitchy666 said:


> All best parents are 30 or a bit up or down. I knew it.
> Amazing to see such a statistical glory to prove what it means. It's a SAS result. Maybe there are others per country, race, society...


What are you talking about? The majority of people on here were born when their parents were 30, so your poll results would imply that being born when your parents are ~30 would increase your likelihood of having SA.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Dad was 42
Mom was 36

My older brothers are 7 and 10 years older than me.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

27 and 22


----------



## MaxAnxiety (Feb 1, 2014)

33 for both.

It's kind of interesting that a lot of people here have somewhat older parents (in their 30s). Obviously there are exceptions but 30 and 35 are the highest numbers by quite a bit


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

my mom was 23 and my dad was 31


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Mom: 22
Dad: 28


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

My mum was 27. It's weird but I'm not entirely sure how old my dad is but I'd say he must be nearly 60, so I would think 38 or 39.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Mom was 29, dad was 32.


----------



## destiny1902 (Jun 28, 2014)

Late 30s.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Dad 36 mum 31


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Both 26. Too young and stupid. Either should not have procreated. 

I suppose the young age could be attributed to the economic and social climate of the time however.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

mom 34 dad 33


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

dad 35 
mum 29

I know of a girl whose dad was 63 and mother was 40 though thats the oldest I personally know off...


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I think 26 and they had my older sister when they where both 23. They may have been slightly younger, but close enough.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Dad was 23 and mum was 32.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

My dad was 18 and my mom was 22. My mom married my dad when he was only 16.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

My mom was 27 and my dad was 31


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

ilovejehovah777 said:


> my mom was 23 and my dad was 31


Same here.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Mom was 31 and my dad 30, if my math is correct.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Mom was 22 and dad was 26. Roughly.
The only reason I know this is because my mom has stated that she had my sister when she was 15/16 though, and my sister is six years older than me so...


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

My mom was 17, my dad 19.... Which is crazy, because I'm 17 and can't even think about having a kid.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Mom:29

Dad: 32


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

My Dad was in his early 40s my mom mid late 30s but she was 16 when she had my sister.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Mine were both 39 (and my dad is exactly 6 weeks older than my mom)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My mom was 33 and my dad was 26. They had my sister 6 years later.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

16&24


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

They were both 31. They made sure that they were stable enough to start a family before they had me. Admire and love them a lot


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

28 and 18(almost 19)


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Well my mom was 19 and my dad was 21, so I just averaged it and said 20...


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

32 and 20.
32+20=52
52:2=26
And there's no option for 26. What should I pick now, I'm confused. 25?


----------



## justapatheticperson (Jun 16, 2014)

My mom was 31 and my dad was about to turn 35.


----------



## Fleurs (Jun 25, 2014)

My mom was 36 and my dad was 26. I was the 8th born and the 3rd youngest.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Mom 23, dad 30


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

My mom was 29, my dad was 27


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

37 and 31. I was the last in line.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*that is not disgusting.*



komorikun said:


> Mom 33
> Dad 26
> 
> I'm the first born.
> ...


 but marginally appalling variation

That's nice! Anyone younger than the older must be really appealing!

Having living family would be nice. I've never met my grandparents. My nieces have. And their kids have met their grand grandparents


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

My mom was 36 and my dad was 39.


----------



## Eastcheap (Oct 31, 2012)

twitchy666 said:


> I raised the issue because my parents were 50.


~40. By my reckoning, about three years younger than yours, at the time.

So, did time stop at your folks' house ca. 1965 too? 



> I had 30-year-old brothers, lots of aunties and uncles the same age as parents, of course, and a niece older than me, and... 6 nieces born after me, so I was the youngest of brothers but the old man of the nieces.


All my aunts and uncles and cousins lived out-of-state. Moreover, I grew up in a neighborhood where the "kids" had mostly left. No more than three other children my own age at any given time.

Probably didn't help...


----------



## MariLushi (Jul 13, 2014)

Im the 6th of 7 children so my parents are a little older, my mom was 38 and my dad 45.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

It would have been easier if the poll was arranged by age ranges instead of just putting one number because I wasn't sure if I should go higher or lower especially since my parents aren't the same age and my dad fell right in the middle of two numbers.

Anyway, I went with 30 since my mom was 29 and my dad was 28.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

19 for both. I was the first of 3. They were young pups.


----------



## MD10 (Feb 20, 2014)

Mom 34 Dad 37. I always had this theory that my parent's egg/sperm weren't in as good condition as someone who is 23 or 24. That's why I think I may have SA. Seems like the votes might confirm that with >80% of parents being >30 years of age.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

My mum was 38 and my dad was 37


MD10 said:


> Mom 34 Dad 37. I always had this theory that my parent's egg/sperm weren't in as good condition as someone who is 23 or 24. That's why I think I may have SA. Seems like the pool might confirm that with >80% of parents being >30 years of age.


I don't think that's true, I have yet to find any good evidence that SA is genetics based. So don't give up hope!


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

I think the actual option isn't listed because you jump from 25 straight to 30!!? I think they were like 27 or something. I lost track of how old they are. I believe they're around 46 & 47 so 47-22=*27! *


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

Both around the 30, with an age difference of 4.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

My mom was 25 when she had me. This may not be related but despite my mothers age now, she acts like she's 20.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

MD10 said:


> Mom 34 Dad 37. I always had this theory that my parent's egg/sperm weren't in as good condition as someone who is 23 or 24. That's why I think I may have SA. Seems like the votes might confirm that with >80% of parents being >30 years of age.


 this is a known factor in incidence of autism and down's syndrome so I wouldn't be surprised if it affected SA too.


----------

